# Berlin road bed



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

How about a report on ice thickness& condition???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It was 4" when I was there Sunday and I'd say 4.75" when I was there yesterday. And I have to say, the clearest ice I think I've ever seen. It's a city out there and it wil probably stay that way, as long as the weather holds, for the next few weeks.....or more!! I know that yesterday when you would think most people are working, there were 5 shanties and 5 bucket guys at 8:30 am. Today at noon, there were 25 plus people...shanties and buckets. Trust me people, it's gonna be a zoo out there from now till the ice is gone!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

anyone been catchin anyhting


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I was out yesterday and hit some ice that was 1.5in thick. I could not believe it. I hit it with the spud one time and it went right through. Saw a guy walk from one side to the other without even checking it. I was closer to the dam. I caught 3 and rolled 2 more. All dinks.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Christmas Eve I was out off the 224 road bed and drilled about 15 - 20 holes and I had a consistent 4 inches of good clear ice but definitely no more than 4in! I caught two (13 inchers) missed one and had one other bite! Lots of lookers just couldn't get any takers! Tried everything in my box!


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Any new updates for berlin or are they all still gettin cigars?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

went the day after christmas with nothing but some guys caught a few only heard of a few barely legal keepers out of the 30 guys that were out!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Was out yesterday, way north of the pack and had 3...a 16", an 18" and a 23". Got pics on my phone, but don't know how to get them on here. All between 8:15 to I'd say 9:30-9:45. Nothing from then until I left at 2:30.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update now if my new clam summit thermal would just arrive already ill be in business


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

snake69 said:


> Was out yesterday, way north of the pack and had 3...a 16", an 18" and a 23". Got pics on my phone, but don't know how to get them on here. All between 8:15 to I'd say 9:30-9:45. Nothing from then until I left at 2:30.


On my phone i have to move pics to memory "card" (if you have one inserted) then just attach the usb cable and upload it to your computer. Having the memory card is the key.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm now using a laptop and doing my computer time on it. I believe I have a memory card. Honestly, I get dumbfounded doing this stuff. When I was using my regular computer(2 yrs ago?), I had the picture upload thing down!! Maybe Chaunce is reading and will let me send them to him via my phone and he'll post them for me like last time. Of course, he's probably out ice fishing like most....


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

here i did it for ya snake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Thanks buddy*...but you forgot one, the one where I'm holding the two biggest up.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is the other 2 of snake and his fish.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

snake69......Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice to see ya puttin some on the ice......Have fun/Catch fish/and stay safe........jON sR.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nick, thanks a bunch pal. You'll have to go fishin' with me one day and then stop by and show me(hands on) how to do that. If my buddy don't go in the afternoon, ya interested? Let me know.
Mr Phish, Thanks my friend. With ice fishing, safety first and I'm not going out if I don't think I can catch fish. I don't always catch em(take friday for example) , but I d**n sure try. 
Just wanted them posted, knowing that not many fish were caught, every now and again, someone gets lucky and I guess I was the lucky one Sunday. Now I probably won't get none tomorrow....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job snake!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Those are some fatties! Nice Catch, Snake.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow! I guess i know what I'm possibly missing by not fishing up there!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

snake those are some real beauts!


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice fish snake! Never ice fished Berlin. fished it from a boat caught plenty of crappies and a few eyes. See your from Canton, I'm from Massillon. Maybe we could hit Berlin , would like to try it thru the ice once or twice this season.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

good going snake69 ! Thats what we fish for.Thanks for sharing pics. Happy New Year everyone . :Banane29:


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

them days are far and few lately on skeeter! nice catch snake.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dropped most mine yesterday. 3 for 12 and the last six were @ dark in 15min. Deff gettin fish on the way out by noon to.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang Snake ! Those are sweet !


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna try the afternoon bite today and see how it goes.... Will let ya know..!


----------

